# please post pics of your 29/37 gallon vivs



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

i have a 29 that i am going to be setting up, over the next month or so. i have never done a 'great stuff' background but plan to.....possibly. i would like to see what you all have come up with for design of this size aquarium. they seem to be pretty popular. since the 37 high is about the same size (and i have a FW planted that might be a viv someday) you could include pics of these also. 

i would also like to know what kind of lights and how long the tank is set up. ideally if you have intial set up pics and current pics that would be wonderful. i need to know how much to plant, to get my desired effect.

im thinking of a water feature, lots of wood, lots of plants, and would like ideas on how to create this in such a small space.

thanks for your time and effort in sharing your vivs with me.

Landon


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

sorry posted twice :wink:


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Landon-

I have this posted on another thread but here is a pic of one of my 30 gallon high aquariums. The background is stone pieces mounted in greatstuff and cocofiber. Plants mounted in the foam include creeping fig, neoreglia, miniature african violets, cryptanthus, and marble philodendron. The vines are placed and holes are drilled in them where miniature orchids are mounted. The floor is a semifalse bottom (layer with pond filter media then light planting mix and cocofiber. Planted are some pitchers (north and s. american variety). Moss is mounted to the back and bottom of the enclosure and the bottom is dressed with a leaf litter. Hope this helps a bit.


-Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

thanks mike. it looks good, thanks for all the details. your lighting looks very white. is it PC? wattage?


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

zoomed ocean sun (coral bulbs) 6500 kelvin 40 watts


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

TY :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

In regular flourecent fixtures? how many?


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

*29 gallon tank*

Hopefully this weekend I will be able to get another pic of it, since it has grown in even more. It is a 29 that houses 4 azureus and I have been getting eggs from them for the last 4 months. All of the light is provided from a 4' shop light with 2 bulbs.










rob


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

that l;ooks great rob!! i love the contour of the bottom. is ther water at the bottom (where the frog is sitting)? is all that java moss? what is that plant on the right back wall? it looks like a small potho. do you run normal bulbs or full spectrum?

Landon


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

Rob
What are you using for substrate in that tank? I like how you made it dip in the middle to have a little pond in there.
Nice tank
ADAM


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Here's my 29 auratus tank:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Erick,
another nice tank  is there water in your set up? what do you have for tad drop off?

Landon


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

It was one of my first tanks so I used riverstones to build up the front along with fired clay pellets ( hydroton ) further in back. It has a false bottom with egg crate, but I hid it with black silicon up 2". Depending on how much I mist the tank, in the shallow depression there is a little water buildup, 1/4" at most usually though. The java moss started in that depression and a little on the ghost wood, but has taken over most of the wetter areas. On the background is a ficus vine and in front is a pothos, not sure what species though. 

rob


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Initially, it had a small pond and I had tubing running along the back of the foam. I used the BlackJungle howto for reference. Unfortunately, my pump took a crapper and I decided to just recreate it with a false bottom. I didnt rip the foam apart, which would have been a PITA. Instead, I just carved out the bottom enough to have space for clay pellets, eggrate and cocofiber. It's all covered up by a coat of silicone for aesthetics. I have a 1/2" tube in the back so I can siphon out some of the water if need be. 

I have it as a display tank so I'm not concerned with tads at this time. Besides, my frogs are relatively young. In the future, I'll do the petri dish/cocohut method that I keep hearing about.
Hope that helps.

Erick


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

*more replies!?!*

i know there has to be more than two 29 gallons out there. please share 

Landon


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

I have one but it's "under construction"


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

construction pics are welcome also


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Her'es two 29's they're the "oldest" tanks I have at the moment.... and I'm not exactly happy with how they look but here they go:

















Once I'm don building my 65 gallon tank (which will be awhile). I'll probably take them both apart and re do them.


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow, nice tanks. Is that a Cobalt tincs in the back of the tank?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

i really like that first tank tad. i like how it has a large water section. even though those plants are very simple the viv looks elegant. i like it!

i would like to see a pic of the second one, with clean glass. it looks like youve done a little more with that water feature (slate?), and i cant tell what youve used for back ground. thanks for sharing!

Landon


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll post some other pics of the 2nd tank sometime this weekend. The background for that tank is some cheap coco "hermit crab climbing background" that I got at the petstore for 3 bucks. There's some aztec/mayan aquarium decorations in there too (and two very fat and shy leucs).


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Here's my 37H, of course it's grown in alot more now  I'll have to get some recent pics.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Jared J said:


> Here's my 37H, of course it's grown in alot more now  I'll have to get some recent pics.
> 
> 
> > I cant wait!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

looks great Jared. i like the 37s. they are a nice size. i am excited to see a current pic of it. do you have water? what kind of lights?

Landon


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Jared J,

nice tank! Is that an anubias nana at the base of the background? I've been very happy with various anubias sp. in wet areas of my tanks... a plant under-utilized in vivs in my opinion.

Josh


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Jared J said:


> Here's my 37H, of course it's grown in alot more now  I'll have to get some recent pics.


have you taken any new pics Jared?

i sure would like to see what its filled out to.

thanks
Landon


----------

